# I had my doubts, but... Da Bird is amazing!!



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I had seen it time and time again on this forum... Da Bird is the best toy to get for your cat, Da Bird can get any cat to play, etc etc... I admit, I didn't buy it. How could one feather toy be any different than the loads of OTHER feather toys that were so much less expensive?

Well, I broke down and bought one today at Petco because I needed SOME THING to get Onyx engaged in play again. Let me just say... this toy is AMAZING!!!! Onyx was jumping around, flipping, chasing, and generally having an amazing time getting the exercise he needed. Never have I seen him so excited about a toy, and that's a fact. I'm a believer... Da Bird is DA BEST!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Now you need to buy the other attachments!! Remember not to leave it laying around as it can wrap around kitty's neck. Put it up high out of reach. We keep ours on the fireplace mantle.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Oh gosh, other attachments? I have some googling to do hahaha.

My plan is to wind the cord around the stick and put it in the closet when I'm not home. Thanks for the heads up, though! The last thing I need is him hurting himself on his new favorite toy.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Oh jeez... this is embarrassing and painful for me to post, but I need help. I was playing with Onyx with Da Bird and accidentally smacked him with the stick. He's terrified of his (previously) new favorite toy and I feel like crap. He hides under the bed when he sees the toy... how do I fix this??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would wait a day. We've all been there. Actually, Charlee would be over it in about 3 minutes, but she's a toy hog. 

When you bring it back out, I would start out using it along the floor so he gets used to slowly, without lifting the stick in the air. That's actually how Cleo likes to play with it.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's done this to my poor kitty. I still feel like a jerk, though... I will go ahead and put the toy in the closet for now and see if he warms up to it tomorrow. I tried to get him interested by dragging it on the floor, but so far no dice. Might be a bit too soon, I guess.

I hope he can get past this fear! He loved that toy so much...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I've done it to your poor kitty, too. :grin:


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Hahahaha set myself up for that one!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've bopped my girls on their noses so many times. If they come too close at the last minute when I'm opening a can of cat food, they might get bopped. 

I don't have door dashers any more because I opened the front door too fast a few years ago and bopped BOTH twins in the nose. Not on purpose, but it has worked nicely in my favor so far.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I hit MowMow with it ages ago (by mistake of course) and it still scares him sometimes. If I start really swinging it and it comes too close to his face he gets spooked and runs off. 

I think it depends on the cat how to handle it. With MowMow I just use it carefully on the ground and let him run to it and not throw it towards him. 

Neelix has been whacked with it countless times. He always lunges just as I throw it towards him and gets smacked in the face. Yeah... he doesn't care. I've resorted to bopping him on the nose for getting into things (like my plate WHILE Im eating or trying to snag food right off my fork) and all he does is squint his eyes, lay back his ears and keep going for whatever it is he wants. 

He's just as tough as MowMOw is soft and squishy. I would suggest leaving it out (supervised) on the floor and letting him play wiht it on his own for a few days (put it away when you're gone) and then when he's not afraid of it try dragging it around for him. Then build him up to jumps and leaps again.


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

Charlie loves to play, and I love hearing about the toys that excite our kitties, so thank you for the heads up on Da Bird!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

And I just want the Da Bird to fly around by itself :wink:


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Caspian's favorite attachment is the sparkler. He goes nuts over it. I have to be very careful, because when he catches it he likes to chew on it. He also likes the fur attachment. 
GO-CAT Feather Toys


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Success! After hiding the toy in the closet overnight, Onyx was overjoyed to see it again when I got home from work!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

yay!!


----------

